# Duplaflex 1000 source



## aquaman3000 (Dec 1, 2005)

I am looking for a source for Duplaflex 1000 substrate heating cables with cable anchors, used or new. If you know of a source OTHER THAN AquariumPlants.com Largest online sales / service site for the live aquarium plants community., Floridadriftwood's Aquarium Plants & Driftwood, or Hawaiian Marine Imports - Products and Parts for aquariums, I would very much appreciate a response. Please refrain from posting if you wish to add the obligatory "cable heaters are useless" post.

I forgot to add that I am in the U.S.

[email protected]


----------



## Laith (Sep 4, 2004)

Chiahead was selling a Dupla substrate heating system recently:

http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/...de/31742-fs-dupla-500-150w-heater-cables.html

However, not knowing Dupla heating cables, I don't know if these are the ones you're looking for.


----------



## chiahead (Dec 18, 2004)

pm sent and thank you Laith!


----------



## aquaman3000 (Dec 1, 2005)

Thank you for the replies. I am, however, looking specifically for Duplaflex 1000 cables.


----------



## shake (Feb 26, 2006)

aquaman3000 said:


> Thank you for the replies. I am, however, looking specifically for Duplaflex 1000 cables.


Hi aquaman3000,

Just curious but why do they need to be the 1000. Is it the lenght that you are after, if so the if you can get 2 different sizes they can be piggybacked.


----------

